# The best MAC eyeshadows for Hazel/green eyes



## scarletmaeve (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm really new to MAC took the plunge last week and purchased two Fluidlines but now I want some shadows. I basically have two looks, one very natural in tans/ browns and olive green and a more dressy violet, plum look. But I would like to hear your expert opinions on the best MAC shades for hazel eyes- I want them to POP.

Pics would be wonderful too but not necessary!

Thanks in advance,

:sheep:

Anna M.


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 3, 2007)

In general...if you have hazel eyes you can wear alot of different colors....

You could try Humid, Parfait Amour, Nocturnelle, Sable or Steamy. I bet the Melon pigment would look great too....!


----------



## Shelley (Feb 3, 2007)

To bring out the green in hazel eyes, purples would be great. I have green eyes and love MAC Star Violet and Trax. If you look in my Notepad, I have a pic of both eyeshadows. Hope this helps!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Feb 3, 2007)

I have hazel eyes, and I like Parfait Amour, too.


----------



## scarletmaeve (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions. I am now a MAC convert (my wallet is mean mugging all of you right now). I went to MAC today and picked up Naked Lunch, Mulch, and Satin Taupe. The MAC girl did a wonderful job blending these colors and of course I couldnt decide which one, so I got all three.

Hugs to All,

Anna M.:sheep:


----------



## blonde65 (Feb 4, 2007)

Good choices! I have green eyes and I love Star Violet, Cranberry, Hepcat, Shale(I could go on!) to make them really pop.


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 4, 2007)

I have hazel eyes too and my all-time favorite eyeshadow is Creme de Violet. Really makes my eyes pop and it's such a beautiful color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

